# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilin nga emrat të zgjedh?

## eno_23_99

Pershendetje te gjitheve

Nese mund te me ndihmoni duke dhene medimin te gjithe ju kush nga emrat ju pelqen me shume, DION apo ALVI per nje femije mashkull qe dhe pak dite dhe lind.

1.DION

2.ALVI

Jepni pergjigjet tuaja.

FLM

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Votoj Alvin me duket emer me i bukur.Te rroje djali.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mua me pelqen emri DION me shume....

----------


## Alienated

Te dy emra te bukur, te shkurter, lehte shqiptohen, por s'ua di kuptimin. 
M'i sqaron dot, te lutem!

Une per cunin tim qe do linde nga fundi i majit kam zgjedhur emrin *Ard*, nga emri Ardian (fis Ilir), emer i shkurter (nje rrokesh), shqiptohet lehte, dhe eshte me prejardhje ilire...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

E ke myt alienated emer tamam shqiptar patriot alienesh je...

----------


## BEHARI

une Votova per emrin ALVI!!  megjithate si emer do ishte me kuptimplote Albi,ARDI!!
kurse DION per mu nuk ka ndonje kuptim!!

----------


## maryp

DION eshte me i vecante...

----------


## Dragut

Dion mër plak

mos lexo kta që nuk dinë gram nga historia... vetëm analfabetët nuk e dinë se ça ishte Dioni...

na urdho..



> Në këtë kohë Skopa,në krye të gjithë forcave etole, përshkoi Thesalinë, hyri në Maqedoni duke kaluar prishi të korrat e Pierrisë, bëri shumë plaçkë dhe në kthim iu drejtua Dionit. Hyri menjëherë në këtë qytet që e kishin zbrazur banorët, shkatërroi muret, banesat, gjimnazin, dogji portikët që rrethonin tempullin, shkatëroi gjithë kushtimet që kishin sjellë për zbukurimin e faltoreve ose për nevojat e veta besimtarët që mblidheshin këtu për panairet dhe, më në fund, përmbysi gjithë shtatoret e mbretërve...
> 
> Polyb, Historiae, IV, 62, f. 55, Ilirët dhe Iliria në autorët antikë. Toena, Tiranë 2002


dhe leje fare atë emrin tjetër

----------


## Linda5

dion eshte emer i bukur dhe i vecante

----------


## strange

met than drejten, asnjoni nga keto sme pelqen, ka shum emra me te bukur shqip, sdi nga i gjeni kta emra palidhje :S

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Ne radhe te pare te Rroj e me jet te gjat. (kur te lind)
Meqe ti ke vendos keto dy emra Them qe eshte me tingellues *Dion*

----------


## Apollyon

Alvi             .

----------


## Bledari

Une votova Alvi  :buzeqeshje: 
Te te rroj

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Te rroje lal edhe me jete te gjate me pelqen me shume Alvi*

----------


## DI_ANA

E paç me jete te gjate kur te lindi dhe qofshi nje familje e lumtur.

Alvi eshte emri me i bukur per mua....

----------


## IL__SANTO

Ta kesh me jete edhe une jam pro *Alvi*

----------


## arjeta3

*DION*  tingellon bukur. Te te rroje djali.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Me jete te gjate djali dhe paste gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote. 

Mua me pelqen me shume ALVI nga dy emrat qe jane dhene ketu.

----------


## alda09

Per mendimin tim DION eshte me i vecant,

----------


## OO7

Pa ofendim se ndoshta e ke zgjedh, mendoj se DION eshte disi emer i shemtut dhe pak homoseksual. Alvi ngjan me bukur. Te te rroje cuni.

----------

